# Salamander 2000pt Army WIP



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is my plan of the army:

This color means it is completely finished

This color means it is partially finished

This color means I don't have it yet

Vulkan He'stan

10 Space Marine 1 combi-melta, meltagun, MM and Rhino

10 Space Marine 1 combi-flamer, flamer, MM and Rhino

10 Space Marine 1 combi-melta, flamer and MM

Iron Clad Dreadnought with HF, MG and DP

5 Terminators

4 Land Speeder with HF and MM (All magnetized)

Land Raider with MM

Vindicator

2 magnetized Predator (So it can be both autolas, laslas, autoHB or lasHB)

I have most of the stuff done, but I'm waiting for other stuff to arrive. So here is my so-far finished army.


















I just built the captain for fun  he is not part of the army...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice stuff, great start to your plog man!


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great to see another Sallies army. My best friend plays Salamanders. 
In regards to your Ironclad, I don't believe it can take a Multimelta. A meltagun, yes.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> A meltagun, yes.


Oops xD I'll fix it 

And I'm waiting for land speeders, pred, vindicator and the MM devastators which should be arriving soon... I hope


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Please tell me you're going for the full melta experience with your tac squads? D


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice army you got founded there would love to see more close Ups of your work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree. Things are looking pretty good, but closer shots of the units would be sweet to see.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

FINALLY!! my stuff arrived  but I still need my predator to come 
Here are some pics of the stuff that did arrive


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Some more pictures 
















and yes that is a combi-flamer


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

All of my land speeders are magnetized 
















those are heavy flamers from dreadnought and imperial sentinel, I thought it looked awesome


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

And yes I'm pretty bad with green stuff


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I was thinking about doing the same with all my Eldar skimmers, hows the mags hold up that land speeder?


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> I was thinking about doing the same with all my Eldar skimmers, hows the mags hold up that land speeder?


The magnets I use are REALLY strong  I think its called neodymium magnets they are pretty cheap for what it does IMO


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Rare earth magnets are equally strong, as well. I look forward to seeing your speeders painted!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see another Salamander army. It's just even more incentive for me to get my butt in gear and start to paint up my 2nd Company. 

Is your Sallie army going to be based on one of the companies?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Rare earth magnets are equally strong, as well. I look forward to seeing your speeders painted!


Oh lord... rare earth magnet is the trivial name for neodymium magnet 

Anyway, if you want strong magnets, go for N48 or N50 alloys. That little number will let you know how strong they are for their size. The higher, the better.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Nice to see another Salamander army. It's just even more incentive for me to get my butt in gear and start to paint up my 2nd Company.
> 
> Is your Sallie army going to be based on one of the companies?


no, unfortunately


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I got a extra land speeder! so now I have 4  Also I need a name for my army... I was thinking about *Magma* *Hurricane*... or is that too cheesy? xD


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I got my stuff airbrushed 


















BTW the vindicator's siege shield moves (as shown in the picture)


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

and it also comes off (easier transportation?)


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

My tactical squad

















it's from AoBR (it was really cheap  )


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

and my devastator


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

and lastly, my land speeder (the picture shows 4 different land speeder)


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

nice job so far. would like to see some close ups.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> nice job so far. would like to see some close ups.


everyone says that... xD are my pictures not close enough?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work so far, I like the shade of green you're using. Looking forward to seeing more of this


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the Predators... it should arrive soon


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

MASS UPDATE!!

I got everything and I painted some, 

However it is very late right now so I'm going to post rest of the photos tomorrow

Here is some of the photos I took:

Vindicator










Tactical Squad and 2 MM


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

2 Predators (Magnetized)


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to post picture of my landspeeder and some close ups tomorrow


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks awesome! I'm also working on a Salamander army. Could you post a picture closer up of those assault Termies? They look pretty neat from what I can tell. Thanks!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Siege shield looks fantastic on that Vindicator.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are some more pictures

Close up of vindicator siege shield 










Assault Termies requested by IGLegions


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

My Vulkan (took the most time xD)


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Vulkan Base










MM guy


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

and my sergeant










Any advises or suggestions are welcomed


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome. I'm really digging the trimmed armor.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Your Vulkan is sweet. The power weapon is very well done and the lava cracks are just glowing!!


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

really nice job on the seige shield.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

RedHotMagma isn't dead yet! xD

Here is a sneak peak of what I am working on right now:










STAY TUNED FOR MORE!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Your Vulkan is sweet. The power weapon is very well done and the lava cracks are just glowing!!


Im going to second Troy here, I also think, my personal opinion, is that you should want to make all you troops look that good.

That vindicators dozer looks great, good job man!


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I need advice on what I should name my army... 

I was thinking about 'Heart of the Volcano' 

how does that sound? and I want honest opinions even if they are harsh


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

just went through your log here mate and I must say that I am a big fan of the freehand patterns on your tanks. Vulkan looks great as well. Did you airbrush the powerweapon?

I am not as big a fan of the overly exagerated edge highlighting on the termies, but over all your army is really nice looking.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I dig your dozer blade friend!


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Did you airbrush the powerweapon?


Yes I did 



Midge913 said:


> I am not as big a fan of the overly exagerated edge highlighting on the termies, but over all your army is really nice looking.


I wanted to make them look special  I guess I over exaggerated them


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

My Predators are almost finished! 



















O ya and this is a seal I added to Vindicator


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

They are different, see if you can tell the difference


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Their Barrels


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Their entire turret


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

And their side


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work man, i like the barrels


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

very nice stuff here :victory:

i hope it's still going as i've been away for a while. The freehands look really nice, with that level of detail applied to the rest of the tank it's going to look awesome.

Any plans for freehand on the speeders?


----------

